# ? on BSA frame build date



## Pinche (Feb 21, 2010)

I picked up a BSA frame and fork a few months ago and looked around on the Sheldon Brown site since most BSA's were made by Raleigh and couldn't find anything on the Raleigh date page. The seat tube lug serial number says 25 9 92. It doesn't have any brazed on mounts for cable routing and still has the original paint. I know they also dated them by the SA hub but that doesn't really help me since it was just a frame and fork when I got it. 
Here are some pictures of it. 







Being I've got quite a few three speeds I decided on something different since I've wanted to build one up for awhile. And no I'm not some crazy hipster. lol. My BSA Goldie fixed gear. I love vintage motorcycles and BSA's specifically. Hence the reason I picked up the frame in the first place.


----------



## sailorbenjamin (Feb 23, 2010)

Can't help you with the year but I can tell you that I turned my Phillips 3 speed into a fixy and it's a great ride.


----------



## Pinche (Feb 23, 2010)

I've got two more three speeds that will be given the same treatment. One Hercules that will be another fixie and a Sears that will stay three speed but freshened and updated.


----------

